# Funny plumbing pics



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Thats the way it's done. 








At least the toilets set correctly. 








A plumbers grill.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Gotta love the door tongue and groove fit around the W/C !!!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Somebody took the time to scribe and cut the door pretty sweet.


----------



## Plumbing Tampa (Sep 16, 2009)

It's really funny plumbing pics.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

what do you cook on a plumbers grill!! POOP-TARTS ?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

leak1 said:


> what do you cook on a plumbers grill!! POOP-TARTS ?


 My ex-wife's food tasted like it was cooked on one of those plumber's grills...........:laughing:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

that's when it hits you... you could have had a V-8... or maybe you could make the stall just a wee bit bigger so the toilet would actually fit...


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Nothing like a big dish of poo after a hard day of working around poo.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: That's our politicians feeds every day! I like pick out the peanuts though.


tnoisaw said:


> Nothing like a big dish of poo after a hard day of working around poo.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

*Ingenious!*

*







*

I need to get some more of these shirts.:laughing:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Message flagged 
Monday, July 23, 2012 2:36 PM


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

^^^what does that mean^^??


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> ^^^what does that mean^^??


 They blocked out the pics I guess. Maybe they thought it was too dirty. Well if that is the case, they obviously haven't read some of the conversations on here.:no:


----------

